# mystery snails and fish eggs and fry=?



## big b

i am breeding mystery snails in a 5 gallon and i have 9 fish of 3 different species but all tetra am wondering will my snails eat the fish eggs or the fry? please write soon brian(man this is starting to sound like a letter).


----------



## evanb

First of all, your tank is overstocked with the 9 tetras and fry. The mystery snails may eat the tetra's eggs. However, the fry should be too fast for the snails, but there in one instance in which the snail may catch a fry. In my experience, mystery snails climb up to the top of the tank and sometimes drop down. Though it is quite unlikely, they could potentially crush a fry if it is asleep. Good luck with your breeding!


----------



## big b

ok the tetras were only so they could drop the eggs and im raising the eggs in that tank but im now raising the mystery snails in another 5 gallon tank and then when the snails drop the eggs on the side of the tank i will move them( i have a lot of 5-10 gallon tanks i use them for breeding quarantine and when a fish gets hurt) oh and i forgot to say this but the tetras were all egg burden and by that i meant full of eggs with only or a day or two until they dropped them


----------

